# 8 Pack Supernova PC nachbauen - Bester PC - Beste Wakü Zusammenstellung



## k3y (11. Dezember 2013)

*8 Pack Supernova PC nachbauen - Bester PC - Beste Wakü Zusammenstellung*

Hallo liebe Community 

Ich habe heute zum ersten mal einen 8Pack Supernova gesehen und ich bin fasziniert von dieser PERFEKTION!
Vor allem gefällt mir die Kühlung und das Steuerungssystem der Kühlung. Harware und Gehäuse eher weniger, weil es nuerere Harware gibt und das Gehäuse mit 8Pack Logos nicht meiner Geschmack entspricht.
Nun habe ich mir als nächstes Ziel gesetzt, einen Supernova "nachzubauen", naütrlich mit neuerer Harware aber mit der exakt gleichen Kühlung. Die CPU ist ja Hand erlesen und somit das Schwierigste.
Zum Beispiel beim Lüfter sagt er, dass es die besten und leisesten sind für Radiatoren wegen dem statischen Druck usw. Und er sagt auch das das Steuerungssystem ab einem gewissen Takt automatisch schaltet.

Wisst ihr genau wie die Komponenten heissen oder zumindest von welcher Marke die Komponenten sind? Oder noch bessere Komponenten welche aber gleiche Lauftstärke haben und bewiesen wurde das es besser ist? Auch für Vermutungen und andere Infos bin ich dankbar!

Es geht ja nicht um den genauen Nachbau, wir alle zusammen können es wahrscheinlich noch besser machen und durch unsere Erfahrungen optimieren. zB: leiser, bessere Pumpe usw.


Ich werde hier eine Liste führen für andere Leute die das selbe vorhaben.


Supernovanachbau-Liste (verbessert):

-HARDWARE- (immer auf bestem Stand!)
CPU: Core i7-4960X
GPUs:3x Gainward GTX 780 Ti Phantom
HDD:Hitachi Deskstar HDS724040ALE640 4TB
MB: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
Netzteil1: Corsair AX1200i
Netzteil2:
RAM: Team Groups Xtreme Series  (unvollständig)
SSD: 2x Samsung SSD 840 Evo 500GB

-WASSERKÜHLUNG-
Anschlüsse: BitsPower - (unvollständig)
Ausgleichbehälter: Bitspower Z-Multi 250mm Water Tank
Case: CASELABS MAGNUM STH10 / Corsair Obsidian Series® 900D / Corsair Carbide Series® Air 540 High Airflow/ CM Cosmos II / CM HAF Stacker 935 
Durchflussmesser: Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow USB" G1/4 (Verbesserung)
Entkopplung: 
Kühlblock CPU: EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy - Acetal + Nickel
Kühlblock GPU: EK Water Blocks EK-FB KIT RE4 - Acetal CSQ
Kühlblock MB: EK Water Blocks EK-FC Titan - Acetal + Nickel
Backplatekühlung MB Mod : Dynatron G-129 Intel S1366 CPU Kupferkühler http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...vy-bridge-e-mehlstaub-cat-63.html#post5935438 (Verbesserung)
Lüfter: Corsair SP 120mm/140mm? Silent/Performence?; Cythe Gentle; Noiseblocker eLoop (Verbesserung)
Pumpe 1: Laing oder Aquastream? (Vermutung)
Pumpe 2: Laing oder Aquastream? (Vermutung)
Radiatoren: XSPC - Dicke? (unvollständig)
Schläuche: Tygoon?  11/8 oder 13/10?  (Vermutung)
Sleeving-Netzteil: Corsair Sleeved Cables + Bitfenix Sleeving
Staubfilter:
Steuerungssystem: Aquacomputer aquaero 6 XT USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD, Touch-Bedienung, IR-Fernbedienung
Schnellentkopplung: Koolance QD4 (Verbesserung)
Wärmeleitpaste/pad: Indigo Extreme (Verbesserung/Vermutung)
Wasserfarbe: Mayhems Dye, Red - 15ml? (Vermutung)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Punkt 1 
Das kannst nur schwer bezahlen, kostet minimal 10000€ der PC.

Punkt 2 
Alle CPU´s und GPU´s sind selektierte Chips also keine Standard aus der Verpackung raus und in den PC Hardware.
Für die CPU und GPU´s selektiert man bestimmt 20 Stück das man ein Exemplar findet das dann auch auf 4,9GHz läuft.

Nachbauen ist möglich, genau so wie der 8 Pack nicht möglich.

Versuche es nicht, es wird dir nicht gelingen in nachzubauen.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Also, ich fang mal an 

CPU: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » CPU-Wasserkühler » CPU-Kühler - EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy - Acetal + Nickel
Mainboard (gibt es glaube auch schon bereits verbaut): Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Chipsatz-Wasserkühler » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-FB KIT RE4 - Acetal CSQ
GPU: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler für NVIDIA » EK Water Blocks EK-FC Titan - Acetal + Nickel
Lüfter (gibt es als Power und Quiet Version)(wegen 120mm und 140mm muss mal gucken): Caseking.de » Lüfter » 120mm Lüfter » Corsair SP120 PWM Quiet Edition Lüfter - 120mm
AGB: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Bitspower » Bitspower Z-Multi 250mm Water Tank
Anschlüsse: Denk ich mal von BitsPower
Schlauch: kp welcher aber Tygoon ist gut und größe musste gucken, die haben bestimmt 11/8 oder 13/10 genommen
Pumpe/n: Laing oder Aquastream denk ich mal (2)
Wasser: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » Mayhems » Mayhems Dye, Red - 15ml
Durchflussmesser: /
Entkopplung: /
Wärmeleitpaste/pad: /
Steuerungssystem: /
Radiatoren: /

Bin nicht sicher ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

wie mehlstaub schon angemerkt hat, den pc so nachzubauen wird nicht so einfach und vor allem nicht günstig, kann am ende mehr kosten, als das 8pack system. 

rein die hardware und die optik ist natürlich schon möglich, bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten, die custom-made sind. 

case gibts hier: http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-sth10/

hardwareliste, entnommen der beschreibung bei caseking: 
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
Core i7-3930K
16GB 2400MHz Ram (in der beschreibung steht corsair und in der auflistung teamgroup)
3x GTX Titan
2x Plextor M5 512GB
4TB HDD (hersteller steht nicht bei)
BlueRay Brenner

das sind nur die kernkomponenten, die wakü will ich nicht raussuchen, ist mir zuviel


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

auch die 8Pack Lüfterblenden sind kein Problem. Vlt. findest du jemand in deiner Nähe wo Fräsen kann und dann nurnoch Lackieren. ^^
Die Idee hab ich auch schon gehabt , aber kein Geld dafür


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Die Lüfterblenden sind sowas von hässlich und dazu machen sie die Lüfter lauter völliger Quatsch sowas vor die Lüfter zu machen.
Wenn man nicht will das Luft durch einen Lüfter kommt, nimmt man ne dicke Lüfterblende.


----------



## k3y (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Ich weiss, dass es von der Hardware sehr schweirig ist. Aber ich fokusiere mich hier nur auf die Kühlung. Die Hardware kann sich in paar Monaten wieder verändern, aber die WaKü Branche ist da ja nicht so schnell. Und der Typ hat sicher vieles versucht und optimiert bis er es in den Verkauf gebracht hat, ich spreche aus Erfahrung.
Ja die Lüfterblenden sind wirklich unnötig und eher destruktiv.
Es geht ja nicht um den genauen Nachbau, wir alle zusammen können es wahrscheinlich noch besser machen und durch unsere Erfahrungen optimieren. zB: leiser, bessere Pumpe usw.

Also weiter mit den Vermutungen und Tipps!


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

viel weiter gehts nicht  die hardware ist oben schon von mir aufgelistet, die wasserkühlung ist von EKWB, also hast du eigendlich alle info's


----------



## k3y (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Doch doch man kann, vielleicht gibt’s hier jemanden der ihn schon sehr genau angeschaut hat in live oder vielleicht hat jemand ihn ja selber oder so.
Oder zum Beispiel mehr Infos zum Kreislauf.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Also ich hab oben schonmal grob was gepostet


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

viele informationen wirst du bei caseking finden Caseking.de » PC-Systeme » 8Pack Systeme » 8Pack Supernova Intel Core i7-3930K @ 4,9 GHz Extreme Overclocked PC


----------



## Joselman (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Verbautes Netzteil und Sleeves sind soweit unbekannt oder? *DIE* Adresse für Sleeves kennt man aber.


----------



## k3y (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Habe nun alles nachgetragen von euch 
Netzteil sieht man in PCGH Video: 1. AX1200 das 2. weiss ich nicht
Ich glaube bei Corsair kann man gesleevte Netzteil Kabel kaufen, aber das ist ja nicht so relevant.
und was wäre die DIE Adresse?


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Sleeves sind von Bitfenix würd ich sagen. Aber kann man auch selber machen.


----------



## k3y (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Denkst du nicht nicht die hier direkt von Corsair: Suchergebnisse für: 'sleeved red' wären besser?
Zum einen weil es weniger Platz braucht und und zum anderen weil es wirklich vom Anfang bis zum Ende die gleiche Farbe ist, auch für Leute die ein anderes Case verwenden wo man das Netzteil sieht oder so.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Ja kannste ja nehmen^^
Mein nur das die von BitFenix die sind die da benutz wurden.


----------



## k3y (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

ok 
Ich habe zwei Bilder gefunden zwar nicht nur vom Supernova aber auch von 8 Pack: http://images.bit-tech.net/content_...k-systems-preview-and-interview/8pack-14b.jpg und: http://images.bit-tech.net/content_...k-systems-preview-and-interview/8pack-11b.jpg
Könnt ihr da die Teile indentifizieren oder noch mehr Informatikonen zum Aufbau des Systems sehen?


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

XSPC Radis
Corsair Lüfter 
AGB Links ist EKWB oder so
AGB rechts ist BitsPower
Anschlüße wie gesagt auch Bitspower
Die Pumpen dürften von Laing sein, einmal mit AGB Aufsatz


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

das ax1200i würde ich nicht nehmen, das hat 110A auf der 12V, damit könntest du schweißen 

nimm besser ein dark power pro 10: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W ATX 2.31 (P10-850W/BN203) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

dazu 2 gtx 780ti: MSI GTX 780Ti 3GD5, GeForce GTX 780 Ti, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V801-1261R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sind schneller als die titan. außerdem ist der leistungssprung von 2 auf 3 karten ist nicht sehr groß, dafür werden die mikroruckler sehr viel heftiger

cpu: Intel Core i7-4930K, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80633I74930K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland etwa 10% schneller bei gleichem preis


----------



## Joselman (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

BitFenix sleeves? Also nur Verlängerungen???? Und dann wird der Preis gerechtfertig mit der ganzen Arbeit die da drin steckt. 

Sleeves -> MDPC-X | No compromise!


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Ja sind nur die Verlängerungen^^
Sieht man vorallem auf den Bildern der Rückwand.

Aber selber Sleeven ist immer besser, vorallem was die vielfallt angeht


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

die kabel sind die austauschkabelsätze von corsair für ihre eigenen netzteile.
die lüfter auf den radis sind dcythe gentle typhoon, die anderen sind corsair af series


----------



## k3y (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Also die Netzteil-Kabel sind von Corsair. 
Sind Noisblocker eLoops nicht besser als die Cythe, wegen der Lautstärke, Qualität der Lager und Staubschutz? Vielleicht hat der Typ ein paar Einsparungen bei den Lüftern gemacht um ein bisschen mehr Profit zu machen.


----------



## jamie (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Wenn du anfängst  zu bauen, halte uns auf dem Laufenden. Dass könnte spannend werden.


----------



## k3y (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Boah, dafür muss ich erstmal die Kohle sammeln  und das geht noch sehr Lange!
Hast du noch irgenwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Also das Netzteil ist von Corsair und die Kabel sind einmal von Corsair und zusätzlich noch die von BitFenix wie man auf den Bildern auch sehen kann (bin ich zu 99% von überzeugt das es so ist)
(http://images.bit-tech.net/content_...k-systems-preview-and-interview/8pack-11b.jpg) 
Corsair Sleeve -> Professional Individually sleeved DC Cable Kit, Type 3 (Generation 2), RED
 +
BitFenix Sleeve (mit roten Stecker) -> Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör

Also die eLoops sind schon besser, viel teurer sind die ja nicht.

Edit:
Zu den Anschlüssen muss ich noch was ergänzen. Ich denke es sind 13/10.
Die roten Winkel und Verschlußkappen sind von BitsPower und die Schwarzen eigentlichen Anschlüsse sind von EK.
Bitspower (Sind 6 Seiten, muss man sich die passenden raus suchen) -> http://www.bitspower.com/html/product/product02.aspx?Page=1&kind=55&kind2=55
EK -> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/accessorie...tubing/ek-csq-fitting-10-13mm-g1-4-black.html

Bei der Pumpe ist die Frage ob du es auch in 2 Kreisläufe mach willst oder nur einen.
Ich glaube die haben ne Laing genommen.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Mein Kleiner hat in etwa die Leistung von 8 Pack seinen ...die dritte Titan bringt eh nichts mehr aber ich dachte bei ihm sind es drei 780er 

I7 4960x @ 4,7 ghz @ Wakü
2x Titan @ Wakü
16 Gb 2800er Corsair Dominator cl 11
Rampage Extrem IV @ Wakü
500 gb SSD Samsung Evo
1TB Hdd
1000w Enermax Platimax 
Blue Ray lw
Cosmos II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Momentan aber gerade noch mal zerlegt da ich die Wakü Anschlüße noch gegen Rot/Schwarze Karbon Anschlüße von Monson tausche.
Die beiden Titan bekommen noch ein Backplate und die oberen zwei 140er Lüfter tausche ich auch noch gegen welche aus mit roten Leds.



Edit: Und wenn ich dem Sys ein wenig Feuer unterm Hintern lege kommt das bei rum ....klick


----------



## k3y (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Geil! Wieviel hast du gezahlt? Und ist er leise? Sind die Dominator besser als die Team Group Extreme? Wieviel Radiatorfläche hast du insgesamt?


----------



## True Monkey (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Ich Kaufe sowas nicht .....ich baue  

radis
1x 140 x 23
1x280 x 23
1x280 x 43


----------



## k3y (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

ich weiss, aber wieviel hast für alle Teile gezahlt?
Und kannst du mir sagen welches die beste Pumpe ist?


----------



## True Monkey (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Knapp 7K wenn der Rest drin ist


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

monkey, was hast du für eine schlauchgröße? sieht irgendwie recht voll aus mit den dicken teilen, aber irgendwie passt das auch. 

7K ? na da bin ich noch weit von weg


----------



## True Monkey (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Das sind 19/13er und ja es war von mir auch beabsichtig es voll ausehen zu lassen 

 Das Case ist recht groß und dünnere hätten darin recht verloren ausgesehen.
 Und da das Case kein Fenster hat wollte ich den Überraschungseffekt erhöhen wenn man die Tür öffnet.

 So eben wie wenn du von nem staubigen Muscle Car die Haube öffnest und dich ein Big Block mit Fächerkrümmer angrinst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Haben die dickeren Schläuche einen Vorteil? Oder war das reine Optik? Kannst ruhig noch mehr Bilder von deinem Sys zeigen


----------



## True Monkey (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Dünnere würden sicher auch ihren Zweck erfüllen aber wie schon gesagt ich wollt es deftig von innen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Nimm´s mir nicht übel, aber das ist ziemliches Standardgebastel auch wenn die Hardware nicht ganz billig ist. Sollten da tatsächlich 7k€ drin stecken, was anhand er Bilder nicht so offensichtlich zu erkennen ist (oder ist die Rückseite mit SSDs tapeziert?), kommt das irgendwie nicht zur Geltung. Alles ist Standard, keine Mods am Gehäuse oder an der Wakü, keine optischen Highlights und wenig liebe zum Detail (überstehende Schläuche und Kabelbinder, schief stehende Pumpe, bunte Stromkabel relativ wirr verlegt, usw...). Die Wakü mit dem billig-CPU-Kühler und der Noppenboden-Optik tut ihr Übriges für den insgesamt eher unedlen Eindruck. 
Wie gesagt - meine Meinung. Vielleicht gefällt´s anderen ja besser. Ich kann der Kiste jedenfalls nichts abgewinnen. Mit den 8Pack-Systemen die hier Thema waren ist da imho jedenfalls nicht vergleichbar, obwohl auch die nicht so viel hermachen wie manch deutlich günstigerer Rechner, in den richtig Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail gesteckt wurde.


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Ne ist okay. Hast auf jeden Fall den gewünschten Effekt erreicht 
Ich will da ja selber einen gewissen Wert auf Optik legen.


----------



## k3y (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 8 Pack Supernova nachbauen*

Er ist trotzdem unter den Top 10 der PCGH X HWBOT Gruppe 
Ich finde es muss nicht Custom sein. Es reicht mir die besten Komponenten einzubauen, perfekt zu verkabeln und das System möglichst Staubfrei und leise zu halten. Mehr muss man da nicht. Noch ein paar LEDS und Wasserzusätze und es ist gut.

Aber richtet jetzt den Fokus nicht auf ihn sondern auf das worum es hier geht!


----------

